
Megabus: A Study in Guessability - woodruffw
http://blog.yossarian.net/2018/01/03/Megabus-a-Study-in-Guessability
======
Endy
I hesitate to ask, but as a former Greyhound traveller, am I misreading, or is
this author simply suggesting that Megabus become more like Greyhound?

